# Choko trip



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Well where to start. My friend Anthony his dad and myself went down to Chokoloskee and had an awesome 5 days of fishing. The weather couldn't have been better besides a few afternoon thunderstorms. Each day we would start offshore on the wrecks then go fish the inside in the afternoon. 

On the wrecks we caught a ton cobia, went 1 for 10 on permit ( the sharks are crazy). Some small grouper, a few nice snook and trout on a close wreck. We also jumped two tarpon on the wrecks and caught some big goliath grouper and sharks at the end of the day before we left the wrecks. The sharks make it near impossible to land anything on the wrecks it we would see 3 or 4 at a time cruising around the wrecks. [smiley=bigun2.gif]

On the inside we were catching 15 to 25 snook a day along with a bunch of red fish. Anthony hooked a nice tarpon and survived 6 jumps and got like ten feet to the boat before his leaded broke (fishing with some light leader not ready for a big tarpon)  . Even caught a few 5 to 6 foot sharks on the inside, they are everywhere. 
It was an awesome trip [smiley=headbang.gif]
A few pics
































Fighting a huge shark
















One of the many doubles


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

AWESOME report -congrats on that trip there ,keep em coming
-anytide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

is that anthoneys dad with the pathfinder? seen him launching outta palm valley  nice boat.....looks new  you guys sound like you tore them up  congrats  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


yall werent down there with forum member strike 3 were ya??? :-?


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks 
Mark yea that is his dads pathfinder and it is only a month or so old. Nope weren't down there with strike 3.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Man that's awesome! When are y'all coming back to Louisiana?..still plenty of water to fish including Delacroix.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to see some Snook made it thru the freeze. I may get to make my Fall trip down there after all.

TRW


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice report. Makes me feel good about a 3 day trip I have coming up.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

5 back to back days of fishing, that's a dream trip in itself. Add in the number and variety of fish you caught and it's heaven! I'm jealous!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You guys were on em.  I love it down there, wish I could make it more often.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great trip. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

> Man that's awesome! When are y'all coming back to Louisiana?..still plenty of water to fish including Delacroix.


 We are thinking about it , maybe next time we come there won't be a da m hurricane.


----------

